
Self-Driving, Electric Cars Are Going to Have Tons of Strange Effects on Society - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/604047/self-driving-and-electric-cars-are-going-to-have-tons-of-strange-effects-on-society/
======
joncrane
Interesting analysis.

I disagree about the loss of repair shops, though. Cars will still need
brakes, tires, wheel bearings, struts, etc. Replaced.

Car repair will have to become much more sophisticated, though. When I was a
college dropout I was an auto mechanic and while the job definitely appealed
to the intellectual/engineer in me, most mechanics are incentivized to move
volume, so they end up "throwing parts at the car" until it's fixed, then
explain to the customer that "the crank sensor, the coil, AND the ECU were all
bad! We had to replace them all!" In reality it was only the last part they
replaced that fixed the problem, but it's not worth their time to swap the
part back out the return it.

